# Fs: petite nana, javafern, mini pellia NOW WIT PICS!!



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

These are grown with low light about 30w, eco substrate and all grow crazy....
reason for getting rid of plants/ setting up another crs tank!

Java Fern $5 for a handfull Lots left

Anubias Nana Petite still have abit

MINI PELLIA I have enough for 5-6 portions this will be toonie size maybe alittle bigger for $10

P/U only in Richmond and minimum of $10 per purchase because anything less is not worth my time......

pics of the mini pellia!!


----------



## someguy (Apr 21, 2010)

PARVA! pm sent


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

The crypt is not parva sorry about the mistake!


----------



## Scholz (Apr 21, 2010)

He's got really nice weeping moss and mini pellia !


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

Updated!!

BUMP FOR SOME NICE PLANTS.... some one grab it soon so I can get my crs tank up!


----------



## matti2uude (Apr 22, 2010)

Can you mail some Mini Pellia and Weeping Moss to Toronto?


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

Sorry but I dont ship, although you can pm Mykiss to see if he will ship to you and if so then you can pay for the plants and shipping to him and I can drop the plants off!


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

BUMP need to move the Echinodorus tenellus/Pygmy Chain Sword Buy it now or $5!!


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

bump again!


----------



## lotus (Apr 22, 2010)

I'd be interested in the mini pellia and weeping moss


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

what is weeping moss?


----------



## Scholz (Apr 21, 2010)

moss that looks like a weeping willow.... Its frongs droop down


----------



## lotus (Apr 22, 2010)

I bought both plants and they are very healthy! A BIG thanks for everything and being so awesome!!


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

updated with what is left!


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

still got a couple portions of mini pellia, java fern and anubias petite.... Bump!


----------

